# Signifcant oil Leak near the intake manifold



## VW88Cabriolet (Dec 2, 2009)

Fellows, 
My VW Cabriolet was running ok when suddenly began leaking motor oil. The oil is flowing onto the intake manifold (upper external surface) and dripping on top of the exhaust manifold and burning. I checked the valve cover and looks clean. Where the oil may be coming? Do I need to re-adjust bolts of the head? replace head gasket?


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Signifcant oil Leak near the intake manifold (VW88Cabriolet)*

post a picture of the leak


----------



## VW88Cabriolet (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Signifcant oil Leak near the intake manifold (bjtgtr)*

Here are 2 pictures of the engine, the oil is "seating" on top of the manifold, under the injectors #2, 3, and 4. The oil start flowing fast upon running the engine. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo....91661
http://www.facebook.com/photo....91661


----------



## VW88Cabriolet (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Signifcant oil Leak near the intake manifold (VW88Cabriolet)*

The stick on the first pic points to deposit of oil (black material under injector)
Second pintire is a close up (I tried my best ...) showing the oil .


----------



## VW88Cabriolet (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Signifcant oil Leak near the intake manifold (VW88Cabriolet)*

SHOULD read PICTURE not "pintire" ... sorry !


----------



## VW88Cabriolet (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Signifcant oil Leak near the intake manifold (bjtgtr)*

Here are 2 pictures of the engine, the oil is "seating" on top of the manifold, under the injectors #2, 3, and 4. The oil starts flowing fast upon running the engine. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo....91661
http://www.facebook.com/photo....91661


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Signifcant oil Leak near the intake manifold (VW88Cabriolet)*

Remove valve cover to check valve cover gasket. Sometimes they crack or twist.


----------



## VW88Cabriolet (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Signifcant oil Leak near the intake manifold (cwcabrio)*

Thanks ! Gasket was broken !


----------

